# Advice for an Aspiring officer



## smithie1134 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hello all. I am 23 years old and recently graduated college in May. It has always been my goal to become an officer or state trooper. I have taken the most recent civil service exam in April 2009 and scored a 99. I live in Boston, and have done so all my life. while in college I did an internship with the Framingham Police Department. I am also a 4 year college athlete and in great shape. Since I got such a high score on the civil service test and thought since I am a minority that I would get a call. Guess this isnt the case. I realize that it hasnt been that long, but I am very eager to get my career as an officer started. I have applied for a bunch of campus police and small town non civil service with no success, because I am not academy certified. I have just signed up to take the Nashua and Concord NH exams in January, hoping to have more success there. I wouldnt even mind selfsponsoring myself to go to an academy some where but cant get anyone to sign off for me. I am willing to do whatever it takes. Does anyone have any advice that can help me out. I would greatly appreciate all of you guys ideas. thanks!!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Dude, when someone said check out Ask A Cop in your other thread, they didn't mean to repost that over here......


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Big.G said:


> Dude, when someone said check out Ask A Cop in your other thread, they didn't mean to repost that over here......


Big.G is advising you to work on your reading comprehension. :bounce:


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

This one is my fault for approving this thread. Sorry guys. Thread closed.


----------

